# [Mini Guide] Replacing Corsair PSU fan



## RejZoR (Dec 24, 2009)

I hope this belongs in here, if not, please move it where it belongs.
I've bought this awesome Corsair HX750 PSU. It's really a great PSU, modular, works damn good. But the fan just wasn't up to my demands. I require my system to be dead silent even with all the high end hardware inside. So i replaced the fan myself.

This mini guide applies to *Corsair HX750* unit specifically, but we can assume that you can mod ANY Corsair PSU that is using fan with these specifications:

Size: 140mm
Amp: 0.50A
Voltage: 12V DC

Do not use Xigmatek XLF-F1455 fan. It's pretty good but unfortunately doesn't work well with HX750 PSU. It was constantly starting and stopping (restarting). Wasn't all that silent either even at low RPM and strong 4x LED's were more annoying than useful in my case.

You can however use* Noiseblocker BlackSilent XK2 (BSF-XK2)* fan. I recommend testing it first before you start cutting wires and screwing stuff in, so you can return the fan in case if it doesn't work right with your (possibly other model) Corsair PSU.
Just rewire the connector, place the plastic shield that forces air across entire unit (make sure you placed it back the same it was before), plug it in and screw the thing back.
Make sure to check if it's spinning right after system boot. If it does, mission successful.

This isn't really a full fledged guide, i just wanted to tell you guys which fan can be used, because there aren't many 140mm fans that are really dead silent and that also work with this PSU.

SPECIAL NOTE AND QUESTION:
Since i'm not an electro engineer, i just have to ask this. Noiseblocker is rated at 0.27A, stock fan was rated at 0.50A. Could this be seriously bad in any way or i shouldn't really worry? From my understanding this should only mean that Noiseblocker will just use less current. Voltage is the same, so technically it should be fine.

I hope this thread will be useful to anyone who wants to mod the PSU.


----------



## Jumme (Jan 10, 2010)

As someone already pointed out here;

Make sure the replacement fan moves as much air as the old one!
Or you'll just end up frying your psu. Heck, you might just reduce the lifespan of your psu to anywhere between a month and a year. 

Nice guide anyway.


----------



## whattodo (Jul 9, 2010)

RejZoR;

I hope this thread will be useful to anyone who wants to mod the PSU.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I plan to mod my HX750 with the same way. Are you still happy with the solution?


----------

